# Holster for P99c



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thought that any one looking for an IWB tuckable holster for a P99c might want to know that CrossBreed now has a mold for the P99c for their Super-tuck holster. I ordered the adjustable model today. Unfortunately, there is a 6to 8 week wait for delivery, but I wanted a holster made for the compact and one that was tuckable. It is also quite a bit cheaper then the competing similar type. Once it arrives, I will report how I like it.

Ron

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Keep us updated :smt023


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ron,
Have you received the CrossBreed? How about a report and pictures!

Thanks in advance

Bill


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have read where they make a very fine holster. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Martini13 said:


> Ron,
> Have you received the CrossBreed? How about a report and pictures!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Yes, I received it last week. It is very well made, the P99c fits very well in the Kydex holster, and it is very adjustable and tuckable. But, I am having trouble adjusting to it. Because of the spacing of the clips, I am finding it difficult to put on and take off easily where it is comfortable for me at the 3:30 or 4 oclock position.

Because I don't carry when I am in my house, and am retired, I am going in and out of my house several times a day. I think that I would be happier with a thin Kydex clip on, which I could put on and take off more easily.

I do, however, want to emphasize that this is not the fault of the CrossBreed, but rather my particular style of carry.

I have not given up on it yet, am still playing with finding the sweet spot for me, but frankly, at this point am not too optomistic. Will give a final report once I have made a final decision, and will post pictures at that time.

Ron


----------

